# Help finding a 2009 S1



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

After weeks of research I've decided that an S1 is exactly what I'm looking for. Anyone know of a LBS that still has any 09, 54 in stock? If so I would really appreciate it.


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

anyone? crickets


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

contact outspokin.net


----------



## d999ss (Sep 7, 2010)

mimason said:


> contact outspokin.net


thanks


----------

